# help me build a pecan cleaner.



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i need to build something that will separate pecans from leaves and other light weight yard debris. does any one have anything that would work? we have like 12 mature trees and it doesnt take long to rake them up into piles but once there raked up you have to pick the pecans out of a mess and it takes forever.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

A high CFM rated fan to winnow the light stuff out.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i didnt really understand what you just said. could you go into detail


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Using a fan with a high cubic foot per minute rating (blows lots of air) pour the raked up pecans/trash in front of the fan so that the air blows the light stuff away.

One could use a shovel to throw the mix up in the air on a windy day and get rid of the leaves, but that would leave the heavier trash still in the pecans.

If using a fan, set it up above ground level so that the light stuff is blown some distance away from the fan.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i wonder if i can build a mesh table and put the fan under it somehow idk


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Use a backpack blower to blow the leaves away and then pick up the pecans. The blower may blow a few of the pecans, but most of them will stay put.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

we tryed the blower out in the field but the pecans are so scatted with the leaves they blow away


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

A commercial cleaner has two parts part 1 is a basket that is made out of round metal that is wound in a basket form with the parts just wide enough to keep the pecans from falling through. This dumps on a chain like those found in a pizza cooker below this is a fan that will blow the leaves and other light stuff from the pecans. you then have to pick out some branches and other things that will get picked up. Hope you enjoy the pecans.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

I always used the leaf blower, if many blow away it is because the are light and no good, in my opinion of coarse. Not every year do you get good pecans, at least in SC. 
Mileage may vary from state to state,,lol


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

travis91 said:


> i wonder if i can build a mesh table and put the fan under it somehow idk


That is basically what the shoe portion of a grain combine does. It shakes back and forth while incorporating air from below. The lighter material is blown away while the grain falls through the sieve.


----------

